# Oriskany flight deck and prop dive video



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I shot this dive video of the Oriskany today (01/20/2014).


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

it is Erie seeing you diving over her with the fish since the last Time I saw her she was underway in the gulf of tonkin

Thanks for the Vid and be safe.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Cool video dude! Look at all them AJ's!!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

What were the bubbles in the first few minutes? Were you clearing your suit, or using a travel gas?

Thanks for the video. I got stuck with a budget meeting today, and was cursed with just staring out the window at the Gulf. Looked like a great day to be out.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

NICE Video, how many Lionfish was on here?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome video. Looks like that scooter really helps out a lot.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Great video thanks. Sure gets dark on the back side:help:


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

great video---can't believe the props are still on her!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Realtor said:


> NICE Video, how many Lionfish was on here?


I saw one small one and a buddy of mine shot a big one (15.5 inches) on the island.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

The video want open


----------



## 1abbc (Nov 18, 2012)

Great video thanks for sharing!


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

Great video...I had heard there were lots of jacks on the Big O and this video confirms that. What is the general orientation of the ship on the bottom? North to South, East to West?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

JVT said:


> Great video...I had heard there were lots of jacks on the Big O and this video confirms that. What is the general orientation of the ship on the bottom? North to South, East to West?


It runs pretty much north to south, with the bow at the southern end.


----------



## afcopper15 (Dec 12, 2012)

*numbers*

Can someone tell me the correct numbers for the Oriskany?... I know they're public, but I've seen a couple different sets. How far out is it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

30 02.55' North
87 00.397 West
212 feet - Maximum depth

Do you have a paper chart? If not, get one and learn how to plot distances.


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Great detail. Thought there would be more anchors and fishing line caught on the ship. Looks pretty clean. You did a great job!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Reelbait said:


> Great detail. Thought there would be more anchors and fishing line caught on the ship. Looks pretty clean. You did a great job![/QUOTE
> 
> Reelbait,
> You have to understand a few things about this ship. It is located a long way, (21 nautical miles) from the Pensacola Pass sea bouy. It does not get a lot of 'heavy' pressure from fishermen. The divers who utilize it have a lot of respect for it and take good care of it. This town has always been a town with an aircraft carrier as a part of the 'skyline'. As far as we are concerned we still have one even though it is part of the sonar line rather than the skyline. The dive operators who utilize it have been very careful to install tether bouys, underwater, to tie off to. Not anchoring on the ship. The divers that go down there police things up pretty well. There is a lot of respect for the ship, it's service and for those who served on board. We don't really consider this as a 'wreck' but more as a monument; therefore, that is why you don't see debris and fishing line on the flight deck or the parapets.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Reelbait said:


> Great detail. Thought there would be more anchors and fishing line caught on the ship. Looks pretty clean. You did a great job!


There are a lot of places on the ship that are covered in braded fishing line, old anchors, anchor rope, old buoys and rope, jigs, lead weights and so on. The flight deck that I covered in my video is relatively clear of this stuff. However, there are a number of places on the Oriskany that are a real hazard to dive. Most of these areas are at the 145-180' depth level. I have been chipping away at the cleanup, but it is tiring and not the safest work.

The bottom on the sides of the Oriskany are about 215' deep. The bottom on the bow is at about 220' and the washed out area under stern is about 225' deep.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Holy Amberjacks! I would like to do some fishing there


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Jackin' 'Em Up said:


> Holy Amberjacks! I would like to do some fishing there


Sorry, _those fish_ will not take a bait. Leave 'um to me. :whistling:


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

Your videos are fantastic. Always look forward to seeing them. Makes me want to get out there in the worst way. Thanks.


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sweet video.. slayed the aj's last time I went out there and know I see why lol


----------

